# Adding new older goat to the herd



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I took in two older goats. I already have 3 goats ages 8 mouths to 3 years. My 3 year old Nubian is the queen of the 3. How do I add the 2 older one's to the 3 I already have? I have them in side by side pens now, and I put them all together yesterday but it didn't go well at all. The new ones was running so hard they jumped the fence and got a foot stuck in the wire.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Remove the bully or bullies, for 2 to 3 weeks, it will change the pecking order and might calm things down. 
It will then make the bullies the newbies and they will have to establish a pecking order again. Less aggressive goats won’t challenge them which should make things flow better.

When feeding make sure there are several areas were you feed. So they can all eat. 

I would of quarantined the new goats for 1 month, but you already introduced them.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Remove the bully or bullies, for 2 to 3 weeks, it will change the pecking order and might calm things down.
> It will then make the bullies the newbies and they will have to establish a pecking order again. Less aggressive goats won’t challenge them which should make things flow better.
> 
> When feeding make sure there are several areas were you feed. So they can all eat.
> ...


Thanks. The 2 new ones are Doe's and one is in heat. My 3 I already have are 1 doe and 2 bucks. The one that jumped the fence is the one in heat. My Nubian doe that is queen is pregnant and she doesn't want them anywhere around her. I don't want anyone getting hurt because the boys are horned and my 3 girls aren't. Should I remove my pregnant doe? Are should I remove the boys for awhile?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely the males should be in their own pen. Are you going to breed these girls?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Definitely the males should be in their own pen. Are you going to breed these girls?


Yes. The one got bred yesterday when I put them all together. I didn't know she was in heat til I seen it happen a few times then everyone went crazy and I had to remove them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Karen.


----------

